# ...............



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

...................


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahh memories are what life is made of :lol: Annoying as all hell when you know it was a mistake maybe could have been avoided but hey we all have what if's ! I suggest buying a pair of neoprene boots I know my feet have been saved quite a few times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

...............


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Why do you only take 1 rod with you anyway?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

..................


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The 2.5km paddle to Burpengary Creek left me tired before the fishing even started. I started to work the north side of the creek and looked across to see Jamie out of his Yak on the south side. Looked back a couple of mins later and he was still standing in waste deep water so I paddled over to see what the deal was.
Losing a rod over board sucks, but sometimes all you can do is smile and laugh.










15 mins and a borrowed rod later we were back fishing. Soon picked up a nice flattie that went 39.5cm, caught on soft plastic. Your lucky day sunshine. A couple of months later and he could have found himself on the stove.










Got another hit about 50ft further upstream. A little bream, not quite legal, also caught on soft plastic.










We made the call to head back to the mouth. Along the way one of the nearby boaties picked up a nice size flattie as we passed. By this time my right shoulder was cooked so I slowly made my way back to the mouth of Caboolture River.

Wasn't planning on throwing a line in again but reneged for a token cast. Good hit, nice bream about 30cm, again on soft plastic. He put up a good fight, so he won his freedom back to the drink.










Figured there may be more bream than flat head around, so I switched to light gear and a newly acquired sinking stick minnow.6 or 7 casts and a light hit and moderate fight. low to mid 40s flat head. Sorry mate, your becoming dinner for someone.










All in all I had a great time on a system I hadn't fished before. It was a shame Jamie lost a rod, but that sort of bad luck happens to everyone at some stage.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh is that why people tether everything down. 
Never mind Jamie we all have to learn some how.
Nice fish Brett.......and photo. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

..................


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't worry Jamie, like you say, we all live and learn.

I lost my VHF radio 2 weeks back, didn't have it tethered, over she went!

Our mishaps make us smarter mate! ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> , it feels funny casting with a rod leash attached s


Jamie if you are using the twirly thingos as a tether I agree, so I just use a meter of light sash cord and you do not know it is attached when using the rod and can move the rod anywhere on the yak without disconnecting the tether.

Never the less a shame about the gear mate.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh Jamie....such an unfortunate accident and I can bet it has happened in some shape or form to everyone on this forum. I've lost rods, reels, sunglasses and lures in the drink over the years.

I in fact have that exact same combo, bet you'll miss it  Anything that goes in my kayak either gets clipped, strapped or tied on to prevent loss.

If you have a spare $79 (honestly, who has any spare bloody money these days) BCF are doing a combo with a Sonic Pro rod and a Shimano Cazna Reel; or the Sedona is teamed up with a Shimano Sahara rod at the moment for $119. Could get you back on the water at a reasonable price.

Looks like you two ended up with a good catch at the end of the day so there must be something shining down on you two :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

..................


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

.............


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Very well humoured Jamie. I do pain for your loss. You didn't think of bringing a mate with a video camera for the rescue journey? I like the idea of dragging the yak through the mud as an emergency rescue platform, but that would have been hard work. At least your boots will be a welcome home for a couple of hermit crabs. You may see them wandering around on the bottom some time soon.

I realised on Friday that the rod I was using wasn't leashed. An oversight that could have cost me. Luckily the only things I've lost overboard are lures and (of all things) a rod leash. I did smash a $3500 rear windscreen though. You can buy a lot of good combos (and a yak) for that.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

> Thanks Ryan, Just wanted to say I appreciate the support, both you and people on the forum have given me with posts and private messages, it'd be so easy in these cases to jump on the idiot band wagon, but I've had nothing but support for the loss and I appreciate. You are right , I'll miss that rod, It was the first rod I ever cast a plastic on, and the first rod I caught a flattie on. Its like loosing an old friend, and I realise to people who don't fish relating to an inanimate object as a friend makes no sense, but it is what it is .
> 
> Regards
> Jamie


All good mate, in these hard times of loss us fisho's need to stick together :lol: I recently snapped a rod that I have had in my possession for the past 12 years, was like breaking a leg...the language on the kayak that day would have made any religious person weep :lol:

I'll tell you a funny story - was up at Fraser Island a few years back and the mother and I were fishing off the beach, the Tailor and Dart were on the chew and the sharks were going crazy in the surf, everyone was excited. In all the excitement the mother cast her new 12 foot Alvey outfit as hard as she could only to get the line stuck on the bail lock. The line snapped and the top half of the rod launched like a torpedo into the surf. I had to pull my mother away from the waters edge as she was willing to brave 20 metres of bait filled, shark infested water to get the rod back. Funny now that we look back on it ;-)


----------



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

Mate i've got that exact same rod sitting in my garage gathering dust hardly ever getting used... you can have it if you like?

I don't have a spare reel, but at least it'd get you started again. PM me if you like


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone near Jamie have a DSI sounder? Good test to see if it can detect a rod and reel on the bottom...
Sorry to hear of your loss mate, but great to see the offers of help / replacement gear from the community here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

................


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Just goes to show - there are still some good people around (and we can all remember doing something pretty stupid ourselves - so maybe that's got something to do with it, "experience").........Simsy


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - sorry to hear about the loss of gear. I know what thats like, i hava a very expensive pair of sunnies at the bottom of the nerang river courtesy of sunscreen slippery hands.

Great to see the support from the forum and while I cannot offer much, I am happy to draft a business case for your family proposing the immediate purchase of replacement tackle, sighting the return on investment (ROI) realised through the provision of fresh seafood family meals reducing grocery costs in the short term with a long term vision for profitability. I'll even throw in a few management wank terms like 'paradigms' and 'moving forward' to make it sound convincing.
;P
Steve


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I did exactly the same thing in Burpengary creek with a brand new pair of lip grips. Pinged the spot on my GPS went back at the last hour of the run out walked across the sandflats & picked them straight up. Looking at the photo that water isn't very deep, I'd be back at the low for a wander around mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DrJed said:


> ...... I am happy to draft a business case for your family proposing the immediate purchase of replacement tackle, sighting the return on investment (ROI) realised through the provision of fresh seafood family meals reducing grocery costs in the short term with a long term vision for profitability. I'll even throw in a few management wank terms like 'paradigms' and 'moving forward' to make it sound convincing.
> 
> Steve


 :lol: :lol:

Probably no need though....he can have one of my rods if not fussy. Send a PM Jamie.

Trevor


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

> Probably no need though....he can have one of my rods if not fussy. Send a PM Jamie.
> 
> Trevor


CHampion - Your a ledgendary member for good reason mate ;P


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Jamie,
I'd try draging a sinker with a couple of trebles on across the bottom, to try to snag it............
I'm using a nice outfit I snagged in the Mooloolah rv, and I have retrieved my own rod/reel once, there was a big bream on, so a bit of line out, I snagged the line....

It is just sitting there waiting for you.......................
randell


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

............


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I'll make the call now. Cracking flathead to christen the new stick.

Don't make a liar out of me Jamie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

...........


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmmm - you know the boys at Tackle Warehouse @ Carseldine (no affiliation) have always looked after me really well and I picked up a Shimano T-Curve inshore series bream stick there and is $180. Different to the one you looked at and I have looked at them both but is a cracking rod. 
One of my fave bream outfits at the moment is a Austackle Fireblade in a 1-3kg (also avail at Carseldine) with a 1000 size sienna. The rod is awesome and at $150 very reasonable priced while the Sienna (1000 or 2500)is around the $50 mark. So all up a Sienna on the fireblade for around the $200 mark, is a great Bream set up which you can also use for flatties and Snapper. I use my bream gear on the snapps and do loose a few fish, but on a 1-3kg stick, 1000 size reel and 4lb line you expect to....but heaps of fun ;P 
Food for thought.....but then 2 rods.......

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

......................


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

> Side side note "apparently" as I'm told by one of my work colleagues the long haired young guy in there who btw features heavily on their brag wall is supposed to be " The Mangrove Jack " king. I dunno like I said " So I'm told "./quote]
> 
> LMAO - Ben is the man you wan to chat to and his rep is very well deserved - the guy can catch jacks in a pond...bloody good Bass fisho as well. If he is not there, the owners name is Steve and he is a champ and very willing to help out and even share spots. I went in there before the KFT at Bribie recently to ask if they knew any good breaming spots up that way since I couldn't get away for a prefish. Steve and Ben shared a few spots a jumped on google earth to show me exactly where they were talking about.
> 
> ...


----------

